
Show HN: Fog computing with beacon local storage API - jimiasty
http://blog.estimote.com/post/151748617310/our-latest-innovation-beacon-storage-api
======
jimiasty
Hi HN, this is Jakub, Founder of Estimote (YC S13).

We have just enabled in our SDK simple key:value storage for 1Mb built-in
memory in our Location Beacon.

Your simple beacon apps don't need to store data in the cloud anymore; for
some application you can keep content/sensor data/analytics directly in the
nearby beacons.

Happy to answer any questions here : )

